# Not showing, just curious



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

Here is Prometheus, he is a HMDT grizzle. The only flaws that I can see is that he may be a bit spoonheaded, and his ventrals are not quite long enough. BTW, he does not have tail rot, my camera is not so good at taking pictures of fish, what appears to be black is actually the same iridescent blue as the stripes on his fins are.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi Revosk!

In order to evaluate that fish for show, you'll need to present him the way that show fish are evaluated. Your picture is clear enough, close enough, and presents a good profile -- however, he is not flaring. It is difficult to judge spread and symmetry without a good flare shot. Do you think you can provide this?


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't think so, at least not yet. Maybe when he settles down a bit (I just got him).


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

From what i can see, his dorsal is messy. Its rays are stubby and it has steps, which you dont want. His anal also looks too long. His ventrals are too short, and the split between the lobes of his tail does not reach the caudal which may be a major fault if its only a slight split. If it goes halfway or more, then its only a minor fault. I need a flaring photo to tell you the rest. Otherwise, he doesnt have much going for him.


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

sharkettelaw1, Promethius has a double tail, that's why his anal looks long. And since he is not flaring, you can't see the split between the double tails that well. It is split allot more than it shows in the picture, he just always overlaps the two.


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Even for double tails, his anal fin and dorsal is too long. The split between the lobes are SUPPOSED to go all the way to the caudal, but it does not. That much i can see. Sorry, but your guy really doesnt have good form


----------



## savagebeautymnl (Apr 16, 2015)

Sharkette's just passing along the established IBC show standards for DTs. They require that the anal line up with the caudal fin on DTs. 

It's more common that the anal fins are longer on DTs. Out of the 3 I've kept, only one has had that perfect imaginary circle connecting all his fins. His tail was partially fused though, making him less than ideal for show purposes. 

But yes, like hrutan said, a clearer picture is needed to make a fair assessment. Show material or not, Prometheus is very handsome - I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures of him when he's settled down!


----------

